# Monthly Focus



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Every month, I focus on a work that am not very familiar with. Repeatedly listen so I can familiarise myself. End result is expansion of my listening repertoire. Anyone else do anything similar?

This month is Sibelius Symphony no 6.
After finding his 4th "hard work", this one seems easier. 
Although have three recordings, listened to
Neeme Jarvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

This year I’ve been trying to do at least one “listening journey” per month - listening through and studying a large body of work with the goal of increasing my knowledge about it. I’ve already discovered so much this year, with contemporary music probably being at the top of my list. But so far in January I listened to the complete Ring cycle for the first time, in February I listened through the complete works of Mahler, March and May I kind of skipped out on, April was Beethoven’s 32 sonatas with a different pianist for each, June Shostakovich symphonies. I’ve also started listening to all of Bach’s cantatas, but don’t think I’ll even have that one done by the end of the year. Speaking of which I need one for July. I’m thinking of tackling Myaskovsky’s 27 symphonies, even though that might take me more than a month.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

This would be more like a playlist for me. This is my current focus:

Bernard Herrmann Symphony No. 1, Herrmann, National Philharmonic Orchestra
Roy Harris Symphony No. 3 In One Movement, Bernstein NYPO
Barber Capricorn Concerto Hanson, Eastman Rochester Orchestra
Bruckner Motets (all) Choir of St. Bride's Church, London, Robert James


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

I never ever properly can appreciate a work at first listen - especially with composers such as Brahms, Bach, Bruckner and Mahler so I always try to analyse the music preferably with a score.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm off after tomorrow (school hols) so I'm gonna be doing some intense listening till I return to school.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

July is always my Mahler Month - he was born on July 7th. Today I started with Das Klagende Lied in the original version (Nagano). Then onto the symphonies - it's been a while since I listened to the historical box released by the New York Philharmonic so it's on the docket. Then a newer set - Tennstedt's this year. 

June was a Beethoven orgy - all the symphonies, concertos, string quartets and the complete piano music, Missa Solemnis, overtures...I'm Beethovened Out.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> July is always my Mahler Month - he was born on July 7th. Today I started with Das Klagende Lied in the original version (Nagano). Then onto the symphonies - it's been a while since I listened to the historical box released by the New York Philharmonic so it's on the docket. Then a newer set - Tennstedt's this year.
> 
> June was a Beethoven orgy - all the symphonies, concertos, string quartets and the complete piano music, Missa Solemnis, overtures...I'm Beethovened Out.


Have the Tennstedt set which I used when the 4th was my focus


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Decided my focus for this month is Beethoven String Quartet in C Major op 59 no 3 Razumovsky. Familiar with the other two because have seen them performed live but not this one. Very easy to take in and some lovely melodies also. Performed by Endellion String Quartet


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Judith said:


> Decided my focus for this month is Beethoven String Quartet in C Major op 59 no 3 Razumovsky. Familiar with the other two because have seen them performed live but not this one. Very easy to take in and some lovely melodies also. Performed by Endellion String Quartet


You should join us in the weekly quartet, Judith. I've found some great SQs as a consequence of other people's picks.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Merl said:


> You should join us in the weekly quartet, Judith. I've found some great SQs as a consequence of other people's picks.


Will do. Thank you. Love String Quartets. Saw a film a while ago called "A Late Quartet". Even though it was fiction, can imagine it was not so far from truth


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Judith said:


> Will do. Thank you. Love String Quartets. Saw a film a while ago called "A Late Quartet". Even though it was fiction, can imagine it was not so far from truth


Here's the thread.

Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

This month, it is 
Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2 in E Minor

Lively, vibrant and challenging (who says I don't like a challenge?).

Listening to a lovely recording by 
Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
Olli Mustonen


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well just started October's monthly focus which is a lovely Brahms Piano Sonata no 3 which is beautifully performed by Stephen Hough. A Brahms I'm not too familiar with so want to know this work more


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Judith said:


> Well just started October's monthly focus which is a lovely Brahms Piano Sonata no 3 which is beautifully performed by Stephen Hough. A Brahms I'm not too familiar with so want to know this work more


I am going to spin this one later:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> I am going to spin this one later:


It is lovely. Again Stephen Hough is superb


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

My November focus is one of my favourite French composers Saint Saens. Violin has been neglected recently so chosen his Violin Sonata no 1 op 75. 
Recording by Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk from French Impressions CD


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

This is an outstanding idea, and a practice I should myself adopt. My listening has always been somewhat dictated by mood, which means there are works (and recordings) more well-known to me that get played often, while others are more often forgotten.

I've always wished to explore the operas of Benjamin Britten more widely than the core three or four that I own, so I should do that this month. Next up: Gloriana!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

My monthly focus is not specific in comparison to Judith's and Taplow's - I am focusing on playing discs I have in my own collection that have been bypassed, ignored, forgotten about or which ever term you'd care to apply.
For a while new to me works and recordings will have to wait - this 'focus' will have the added benefit of saving me cash as no purchases will be required (wish me good luck with that one ).


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I don't quite do a 'focus on a work' thing, but I do keep track of everything I listen to by 'scrobbling' it to Last.fm. I've done this since 2008, so it's a pretty fair record of my 'listenings'. And I noticed a while ago that I was very 'top heavy', meaning that the top 10 composers I listen to account for well over 50% of my total listening, and the other 500+ composers I've listened to only account for way less than 50% of my total listening.

So about a year ago, I decided to do something about that:









Basically, I have forced myself for over a year to listen to composers who are *not* in my top 10. So Britten, Bach and Vaughan Williams have been on something of a blacklist and composers like Bartók, Poulenc, Bruch, Corelli, Bridge and so on have been the focus of my attentions instead. The net result is that whilst my top 10 are still responsible for 51.7% of my total listening, my 'long tail' now accounts for 48.3% of it, a significant improvement on the 56%/44% I started out with.

So pretty much the same approach as Malx above me, but with more graphs!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Taplow said:


> This is an outstanding idea, and a practice I should myself adopt. My listening has always been somewhat dictated by mood, which means there are works (and recordings) more well-known to me that get played often, while others are more often forgotten.
> 
> I've always wished to explore the operas of Benjamin Britten more widely than the core three or four that I own, so I should do that this month. Next up: Gloriana!


Find it expands my listening repertoire because I choose works that I don't know


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

This is a good idea. I've only just gotten (heavily) into CM since the world ended, so my approach has been "listen to everything" but I need to try and be more regimented. If for no other reason than listening to the hundreds of dollars worth of recordings I've purchased since meeting you lot here! 

I'm actually doing something like this now with Mahler, who is totally new to me. I've been listening to the 1st from several different recordings for nearly two weeks now.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This is a good idea. I've only just gotten (heavily) into CM since the world ended, so my approach has been "listen to everything" but I need to try and be more regimented. If for no other reason than listening to the hundreds of dollars worth of recordings I've purchased since meeting you lot here!
> 
> I'm actually doing something like this now with Mahler, who is totally new to me. I've been listening to the 1st from several different recordings for nearly two weeks now.


Have you got a favourite recording for Mahler 1?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I don't quite do a 'focus on a work' thing, but I do keep track of everything I listen to by 'scrobbling' it to Last.fm. I've done this since 2008, so it's a pretty fair record of my 'listenings'. And I noticed a while ago that I was very 'top heavy', meaning that the top 10 composers I listen to account for well over 50% of my total listening, and the other 500+ composers I've listened to only account for way less than 50% of my total listening.
> 
> So about a year ago, I decided to do something about that:
> 
> ...


I am in awe of the lovely technical presentation - impressive AB.

As 90% of my listening is done using physical media, primarily CD with the odd cassette (I know send for the ludite police) I am utilising a very random, but in selecting things I haven't played for years useful, system of choosing the next disc/work to play:

I use the number of seconds from the last work I played - for example Beethoven's 9th Symphony runs to 70:25 so I count 25 discs along my racks/shelves/shoebox, or where I am in the collection at the time, which gives me the next disc, then repeat.

Not very scientific granted, but it works for me and throws up a mixed bag of recordings to listen to - the element of surprise is currently proving very enjoyable.

Only problem I may have is if the work is 20:00 - as yet I haven't had to deal with this scenario.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Malx said:


> I am in awe of the lovely technical presentation - impressive AB.


It's the old Database Adminstrator in me, I'm afraid. Some habits are too good to kick!



Malx said:


> As 90% of my listening is done using physical media, primarily CD with the odd cassette (I know send for the ludite police) I am utilising a very random, but in selecting things I haven't played for years useful, system of choosing the next disc/work to play:
> 
> I use the number of seconds from the last work I played - for example Beethoven's 9th Symphony runs to 70:25 so I count 25 discs along my racks/shelves/shoebox, or where I am in the collection at the time, which gives me the next disc, then repeat.


Do you know, I absolutely _adore_ that technique! It breathes fumes of Steam Punk, and yet works! Brilliant.



Malx said:


> Not very scientific granted, but it works for me and throws up a mixed bag of recordings to listen to - the element of surprise is currently proving very enjoyable


I have a random number generator on my website (click on any article and then scroll to the very bottom) for precisely the same reason: one needs to jig things up a bit!



Malx said:


> Only problem I may have is if the work is 20:00 - as yet I haven't had to deal with this scenario.


There is a flaw lurking in any system! Pour a scotch and think of a way to ignore it is my general approach to such things!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Judith said:


> Have you got a favourite recording for Mahler 1?


Lol. No, not yet. It's still pretty new for me to pick one. I think Honeck us probably the most exciting, but I love just about everything I've heard from Bruno Walter, and his Mahler 1 is no exception. I ended up with a few recordings and switch off. Kubelik, Ivan Fischer and Ozawa are all excellent.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

I have come to realise that I don't have the needed to consistency to focus on only one composer for a month, so my solution is to have multiple concurrent listening "challenges" throughout some period of time. At the moment, for example, I focus on Sibelius' symphonies, Mahler's 1 (ha! like BlackAdder above), Beethoven's string quartets, and Brahms' chamber music (his clarinet quintet, to be more precise). And usually I also give special attention to whatever work has been chosen in the weekly string quartet thread. Recently, opera hasn't got as much attention as I'd like to give it because I preferably listen to it with a libretto (particularly Wagner), which makes it a lot more time consuming but also keeps me from "overlistening" to my favourite operas. As it's a somewhat crazy and busy period at the moment, I've thus not been able to listen to opera too much .


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

annaw said:


> I have come to realise that I don't have the needed to consistency to focus on only one composer for a month, so my solution is to have multiple concurrent listening "challenges" throughout some period of time. At the moment, for example, I focus on Sibelius' symphonies, Mahler's 1 (ha! like BlackAdder above), Beethoven's string quartets, and Brahms' chamber music (his clarinet quintet, to be more precise). And usually I also give special attention to whatever work has been chosen in the weekly string quartet thread. Recently, opera hasn't got as much attention as I'd like to give it because I preferably listen to it with a libretto (particularly Wagner), which makes it a lot more time consuming but also keeps me from "overlistening" to my favourite operas. As it's a somewhat crazy and busy period at the moment, I've thus not been able to listen to opera too much .


I like this idea here. Except the opera bit...


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I like this idea here. *Except the opera bit...*


Haha, opera didn't click with me at first but now it's one of my favourites (if not the favourite) classical music genre. I love opera musically but even more I like that it goes far beyond "mere" music. Listening to opera is often an almost all-consuming experience for me.


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

Judith said:


> Every month, I focus on a work that am not very familiar with. Repeatedly listen so I can familiarise myself. End result is expansion of my listening repertoire. *Anyone else do anything similar?*
> 
> This month is Sibelius Symphony no 6.
> After finding his 4th "hard work", this one seems e
> ...


Yes, I do something very similar - by the week rather than month because I have a lot of listening time. I have just begun with something I call "Symphonies, One by One." I realized I am very familiar with Beethoven's 3rd, 5th, 6th and 9th symphonies, but the others less so.

However, I didn't want a steady diet of Beethoven and also have similar gaps with other composers. I am simply listening to Symphony #1s, going through my collection. One day alone last week I listened to Beethoven's First a dozen times, and at least twice a day after that - usually more. Four different orchestras and conductors (found I prefer Krips LSO to Karajan's 80s recording, by a nose). Also two different pianists playing Liszt's transcriptions - Yes, I know that tune now.

This week it is Brahms First - I need to get more familiar with all four to really appreciate them.

Many, many more 1x1s to go, then it's on to 2x2s.

When Mozart drops out after 47x47s, Haydn will still have sixty, or so, to go alone.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

I've been listening to Beethoven Diabelli variations (and they may have become my favourite work even of all time)

Mass in B minor


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My focus as of right now is going through all of Haydn's works, starting with his symphonies! I am at No. 14 right now.

It's not as burdensome as one might expect; probably because after each symphony I'll listen to a different piece of music so as to not get "bored" of the repetitive sounding works; As of right now, then, my listening is 50% Haydn and 50% "other". It's working quite well, and I'm so excited to get to the later, more praised Haydn symphonies.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Judith said:


> My November focus is one of my favourite French composers Saint Saens. Violin has been neglected recently so chosen his Violin Sonata no 1 op 75.
> Recording by Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk from French Impressions CD


Lately I've been listening to the composers I have bunches of in my digital library . . . Bach, Handel, Mozart, Haydn, and Beethoven and Liszt and Schumann.

Prior to the pandemic I'd checked out most of the Classical CDs from the real library, and uploaded them, so I almost doubled the size of my library.

It seems the fashion nowadays to be critical of the *Old Masters*, but honestly, that stuff is STILL great, and enjoyable listening.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, said farewell to Saint Saens Violin Sonata no 1(not literally because I love it and will be listening to it lots)and hello to Ravel Violin Sonata from same "French Impressions" album by Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Judith said:


> Well, said farewell to Saint Saens Violin Sonata no 1(not literally because I love it and will be listening to it lots)and hello to Ravel Violin Sonata from same "French Impressions" album by Joshua Bell and Jeremy Denk


Don't forget the Franck Sonata on that album - its a great work.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Malx said:


> Don't forget the Franck Sonata on that album - its a great work.


I love that one


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Starting this new year with January's monthly focus and it's Mendelssohn Symphony no 1. Didn't know it very well and it is a lovely work and want to know it better


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, February's focus is 
Elgar Symphony no 1. 
A work that I hardly know but exploring this month.
Using a lovely recording by
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic and Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, my this month my focus is 
Dvorak Piano Concerto in G minor
Listened a couple of times already and feel as though it's a shame it is underrated when it's a beautiful Concerto. 
Using a lovely recording also by Stephen Hough CBSO and Andris Nelsons


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, this month, staying with Dvorak and it is a cello Concerto. Not the popular B minor but the underrated A major (I think it is anyway).

The one I'm listening to is:-
Steven Isserlis 
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Harding


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, this month it's Tchaikovsky SQ no 2. Love the no 1 but not so familiar with this one and want to know it better. Recording is by Endellion SQ


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Hope you enjoy it Judith.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm trying to acquaint myself with all the Mozart operas this month. Every night at around 19:00 pm I listen to (and don't watch, as I'm only interested in the music at the moment) one of his operas now, and try to mark my favorite moments of each (highlights for future hearings). Today I will hear either _Thamos_ or _Don Giovanni_, or perhaps both, since that the former is not so long.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

The only string quartets i've listened to are those of Schubert's. Therefore, i'm going to try Beethoven's for the first time this month.


----------



## ThankYouKiwi (May 2, 2021)

I've been focusing more on chamber works as of late, and I still have barely touched Brahms, so this month will be a huge Brahms chamber music binge!


----------



## BeatriceB (May 3, 2021)

ThankYouKiwi said:


> I've been focusing more on chamber works as of late, and I still have barely touched Brahms, so this month will be a huge Brahms chamber music binge!


Starting with his clarinet works? They are very nice.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Ned Low said:


> The only string quartets i've listened to are those of Schubert's. Therefore, i'm going to try Beethoven's for the first time this month.


Have a lovely set of Beethoven SQ by Endellion String Quartet!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, said goodbye to Tchaikovsky SQ and it's hello to Faure Violin Sonata no 1.
Don't know if it's me but find in some of his works, there are elements of Schumann including this one. Was one influenced by the other?
Using a lovely performance by
Joshua Bell
Jean-Ives Thibaudet


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, for July, it's Brahms's turn for my "monthly focus" with his Cello Sonata no 2.
A lovely recording also by 
Isserlis/Hough


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's July, and has been my habit for 45 years, it's Mahler Month. This year I'm doing something I've been wanting to for some time: I'm going through every boxed set I have. Here's the rundown:

1. Ozawa/Boston on Philips - better than I remembered for the most part. Superb 3, 4, 7, 9.
2. Chailly/Decca - duller than I remembered. Some fine playing.

Those done, now on to: 
Den
3. Bernstein/NYP on Sony
4. Bernstein/various on DG
5. Tennstedt/EMI
6. Kubelik/DG
7. Bertini/EMI
8. Inbal/Denon
9. Maazel/Sony
10. Boulez/DG
11. NYPO Historical Recordings

That's a lot of Mahler, and it means 3-4 symphonies per day. But sitting here recovering from heart surgery it gives me something to do! If there's time left in July, add in the Klemperer/EMI and Walter/Sony boxes.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Judith said:


> Well, said goodbye to Tchaikovsky SQ and it's hello to Faure Violin Sonata no 1.
> Don't know if it's me but find in some of his works, there are elements of Schumann including this one. Was one influenced by the other?
> Using a lovely performance by
> Joshua Bell
> Jean-Ives Thibaudet


If so it would be Faure influenced by Schumann, for chronological reasons. There is a kind of spring freshness and energy in the Faure A Major Sonata that I associate with, say, Schumann's Piano Quintet.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> It's July, and has been my habit for 45 years, it's Mahler Month. This year I'm doing something I've been wanting to for some time: I'm going through every boxed set I have. Here's the rundown:
> 
> 1. Ozawa/Boston on Philips - better than I remembered for the most part. Superb 3, 4, 7, 9.
> 2. Chailly/Decca - duller than I remembered. Some fine playing.
> ...


mbhaub, Best wishes for your recovery and for a good summer.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Roger Knox said:


> If so it would be Faure influenced by Schumann, for chronological reasons. There is a kind of spring freshness and energy in the Faure A Major Sonata that I associate with, say, Schumann's Piano Quintet.


So it is not my imagination that I could hear Schumann in this work? After having it as my focus, I realised how beautiful it is!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> It's July, and has been my habit for 45 years, it's Mahler Month. This year I'm doing something I've been wanting to for some time: I'm going through every boxed set I have. Here's the rundown:
> 
> 1. Ozawa/Boston on Philips - better than I remembered for the most part. Superb 3, 4, 7, 9.
> 2. Chailly/Decca - duller than I remembered. Some fine playing.
> ...


I didn't realize it was Mahler's birthday but I've been listening to a lot of his music this month anyway and picked up two new cycles. All to say I'll join you in the July - Mahler month... And get well soon!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> ......But sitting here recovering from heart surgery it gives me something to do! If there's time left in July, add in the Klemperer/EMI and Walter/Sony boxes.


Best wishes for a speedy recovery!! Hopefully, heavy doses of Mahler will propel you on the way!!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Judith said:


> So it is not my imagination that I could hear Schumann in this work? After having it as my focus, I realised how beautiful it is!


Yes the first Fauré Violin Sonata is a beautiful work and that is the most important thing. For many years it has grabbed me and set me a-humming, as has his well-known Piano Quartet in C minor!

Although certain works of both Schumann and Faure are popular, that does not mean they are simple. There are details of harmony and voice-leading that can maintain our interest in them after much listening or playing.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Judith said:


> Every month, I focus on a work that am not very familiar with. Repeatedly listen so I can familiarise myself. End result is expansion of my listening repertoire. Anyone else do anything similar?


I've been doing a similar thing since March and contributing to the relevant composer guestbook.

It is focussed listening, but to works that I have been familiar with for many years. The entries, combining my impressions and some research, have resulted in generating some discussions and conversations.

My taste is fairly mainstream and overlaps with yours. In future, I do aim to cover Shostakovich, Saint-Saens, Mendelssohn. Next will probably be Janacek, since I'm reading a book about him.

So far its been the following.

March:

https://www.talkclassical.com/2562-johannes-brahms-41.html#post2033117 - Piano Quartet #3, Double Concerto, Tragic and Academic Festival overtures

April:

https://www.talkclassical.com/2577-tchaikovsky-21.html#post2042492 - Piano Trio, Rococo Variations, Serenade for Strings, Souvenir de Florence

https://www.talkclassical.com/2613-ravel-38.html#post2056019 - Gaspard de la nuit, Piano Trio, Rapsodie Espagnole

May:

https://www.talkclassical.com/2784-benjamin-britten-16.html#post2065237 - Violin Concerto, Bridge Variations, A Young Person's Guide

https://www.talkclassical.com/5117-heitor-villa-lobos-1887-a-9.html#post2075522 - Choros #8, Five Songs, Guitar Concerto

https://www.talkclassical.com/4658-bohuslav-martinu-16.html#post2081468 - Memorial to Lidice, Sinfonietta La Jolla, Rhapsody Concerto for Viola & Orch.

June:

https://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak-19.html#post2088341 - Dumky Trio, Serenade for Strings, Piano Concerto

https://www.talkclassical.com/3093-charles-ives-11.html#post2097219 - Piano Sonata #1, Piano Trio, selection of songs, Variations on America


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> It's July, and has been my habit for 45 years, it's Mahler Month. This year I'm doing something I've been wanting to for some time: I'm going through every boxed set I have. Here's the rundown:
> 
> 1. Ozawa/Boston on Philips - better than I remembered for the most part. Superb 3, 4, 7, 9.
> 2. Chailly/Decca - duller than I remembered. Some fine playing.
> ...


I have most of the Inbal set on Denon. Sound quality is fantastic. I love his climax in Sym 9 about 4 minutes in. Incandescent


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, after Brahms last month, it's another cello sonata no 2 with Faure. After the beautiful no 1, wanted to know this one better. 
Performed by Steven Isserlis and Pascal Devoyon


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Last month's focus did indeed turn out to be *Janacek*. I listened to all of the recordings I've got of his music. Also read the biography by Hans Hollander, which acted as my guide to the music. I did a write up on _Glagolitic Mass, String Quartet #2, In the Mists_ and _Youth_ in the https://www.talkclassical.com/4388-leos-janacek-4.html#post2122517 guestbook. Not sure which composer will be in focus next.

_Glagolitic Mass
The Diary of One Who Disappeared_
(Bavarian/Kubelik)

_String Quartets 1 & 2_
(Alban Berg Quartet)

_On an Overgrown Path
In the Mists
Sonata_
(Radoslav Kvapil)

_Mladi (Youth)_
(Michael Thompson Wind Quintet with Michael Harris, bass clarinet)

_Violin Sonata_
(Ariadne Daskalakis, violin/Miri Yampolsky, piano)

_Taras Bulba_ 
(Cleveland/Dohnanyi)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Over the past 6 months my listening foci have all been massive string quartets and all their available (and sometimes unavailable) recordings. I've blogged all those (Dvorak American, Schubert DATM, Janacek 2, etc) and I'm currently completing a Dvorak SQ10 review which I'll either blog today or tomorrow. Next up it'll be recordings of the complete Dvorak Cypresses before I move onto another late Dvorak quartet.


----------



## JohnP (May 27, 2014)

I recommend the Dvorak SQ #13. It's a wonderful work throughout, and the Adagio is one of the most beautiful creations in music. I have the Panocha recording and would be interested in one of your surveys in your blog.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

^Here's Merl's blog post about that particular quartet: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/merl/3456-dvorak-string-quartet-13-a.html


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My past month's focus has been *Franck*. I've been listening to my collection of his music:

Symphony in D minor & Variations Symphoniques (Pascal Roge/Cleveland/Lorin Maazel)
Violin Sonata (Kyung-Wha Chung/Radu Lupu)
Panis Angelicus (Aled Jones/Bryn Terfel)

I've put the first of two posts on his guestbook, the second should be up within the next week: 
https://www.talkclassical.com/18801-c-sar-franck-1822-a-3.html#post2133454


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, for this months focus it's Mendelssohn Cello Sonata no 2. Wanted to know this one better and ashamed to say not very familiar with it because it is beautiful and easy to listen. 
Recording that am using is by
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Decided I wanted to explore Saint Saens further, so this month it is his piano concerto no 1 in D major. 
Lovely recording also by 
Stephen Hough
CBSO
Sakari Oramo!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My past month's focus has been Rachmaninov. I've been listening to his Suite No. 1 for two pianos, Capriccio on Gypsy Themes, Vocalise, Symphonic Dances (version for two pianos) and Symphony No. 3. Did a write up on them in the composer guestbook:
https://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff-13.html#post2152496
https://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff-14.html#post2156315
This will be my last monthly focus for a little while. Hopefully I can get back to it before the end of the year.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, have become addicted to Saint Saens so chosen for this month, another work.

Cello Concerto no 2

Performed by

Steven Isserlis
NDR. Symphony Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach

Unusual that it has two movements but a reliable source has told me that there are actually four movements, but first two and second two have merged!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^I love Saint-Saens' music for cello and orchestra, especially the first concerto and the suite. I've got this recording:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mbMaYYlbdjIRoAdsOLSPhG_Ug5_j9N7lk

That 2+2 movement layout was somewhat of a trademark, he also used it in the _Organ Symphony_ and _Piano Concerto #4_.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, after the concert last week, for this month chosen

Haydn Symphony no 98.

Don't know it that well and want to familiarise myself with this one!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, first monthly focus of year is
Saint Saens Cello Sonata no 2. 
Not so familiar with this one unlike no 1 which I love. 
Love the recording by Steven Isserlis and
Pascal Devoyon

From a gem I bought a few years ago.
The Complete RCA Recordings.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

At time I do some concentrated listening and sometimes I just think about what I want to hear right NOW. Personally speaking,I have not used “months” as a guideline. But everyone can make their own parameters.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, this month, something slightly different.

Mendelssohn 
Variations Concertantes for piano & cello

A work that I hardly know and going to see it performed live shortly so wanted to learn it first.

Steven Isserlis (who we're seeing)
Melvyn Tan


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Just got back to a monthly focus, after some months break. This month, its been *Bartok*. I've been listening to these pieces, and done the usual write up on them in his guestbook:

_Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra
Divertimento for Strings
Romanian Folk Dances (version for orchestra)
Piano Concerto No. 3
Piano music:
Allegro barbaro
Three Hungarian Folksongs from the Csik District
Fifteen Hungarian Peasant Songs
Sonatina
_

https://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k-27.html#post2212068
https://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k-27.html#post2214754


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Now have Mendelssohn Cello Sonata no 1 as my focus this month. More familiar with no 2 and can't get over the similarities between the two sonatas. Listening to a lovely recording by Steven Isserlis and Melvyn Tan


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, this month decided to go back to Saint Saéns with his piano concerto no 2.
Familiar with the quirky 2nd movement but not so the other two. Think that the 1st movement has a beautiful haunting theme in contrast to the 2nd.
Love the recording by 
Stephen Hough
CBSO
Sakari Oramo


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^ Saint-Saens' _Piano Concerto #2_ is such a memorable work, who could forget that severe Bach-like opening? Haunting is a good way to describe it, and that playful middle movement is a bit like a rest before the battle between piano and orchestra in the finale. I kind of see _Carnival of the Animals_ as being kind of like another concerto, but for two pianos. It must be one of the classical pieces I listen to the most.

As for my monthly focus, throughout March until now its been *Walton*, specifically his _Symphony #1, Hamlet_ film score, _Cello Concerto_ and _Scapino_ overture. I did my usual write up on these here.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

My monthly focus will be where has always been: osmosis.

Soak up as much music as possible from every era and genre, happily hold strident views, but keep an open ear at all times…

Every day’s a school day, after all… learn to unlearn…


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

This month, still with piano, focusing on Mendelssohn Piano Concerto no 2. Familiar with no 1 but not so with no 2 and want to know it better.
Using a lovely recording by Stephen Hough CBSO and Lawrence Foster.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

This months' focus is a symphony with 
Haydns' no 102.
Going to see it performed live shortly so familiarising myself with it because not one I know too well.
Recording is ASMF and Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Judith said:


> This month, still with piano, focusing on Mendelssohn Piano Concerto no 2. Familiar with no 1 but not so with no 2 and want to know it better.
> Using a lovely recording by Stephen Hough CBSO and Lawrence Foster.


I still remember going to a concert with the Mendelssohn Second Piano Concerto by Murray Peraiha and the Toronto Symphony in the 1970's. I like it better than the First -- what a wonderful work and performer, I thought then and still do!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Roger Knox said:


> I still remember going to a concert with the Mendelssohn Second Piano Concerto by Murray Peraiha and the Toronto Symphony in the 1970's. I like it better than the First -- what a wonderful work and performer, I thought then and still do!


What has happened to him? Haven't heard anything about him for a long time.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Judith said:


> What has happened to him? Haven't heard anything about him for a long time.


He has not been performing for some time because of illness. I don't know any more. His planned 2022 concerts have been cancelled.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Judith said:


> This month, still with piano, focusing on Mendelssohn Piano Concerto no 2. Familiar with no 1 but not so with no 2 and want to know it better.
> Using a lovely recording by Stephen Hough CBSO and Lawrence Foster.


I think I must have heard the first concerto played by Moura Lympany in what's a classic recording. I never forgot that extremely driven first movement. Later, I got a recording of both concertos, and realised another feature of that concerto are the fanfares between the movements. I've found the first movement of the second concerto also memorable, its got a brooding sense of drama. Its an interesting piece, perhaps a bit of a dark horse.

As for me, past couple of months I've focused on these *Schoenberg* works:

_Transfigured Night (version for string orch.)
Pierrot Lunaire
Brahms (orch. Schoenberg) Piano Quartet No. 1 
Chamber Symphony No. 1 (original version and arrangement by Webern)
Violin Concerto
A Survivor from Warsaw_

I've added my impressions, combined with some research, to his guestbook (this is the first of three posts there):









Arnold Schoenberg (1874 – 1951)


One good rule of thumb is to use sharps when the line is ascending, and flats when it's descending. Of course there are the usual diatonic glitches of B and F, so I would use C down to B (instead of Cb), and E up to F (instead of E#). Use your common sense, in other words.




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, next months' focus is a Brahms work that I don't know really well but after listening once, realised how beautiful it is.
Trio for Piano, Clarinet and Cello in A minor op 114 performed by
Steven Isserlis, Steven Hough and Michael Collins 🎶🎶


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, back to Saint-Saens for my focus this month with his piano concerto no 3 which I'm loving already. Saint Saens never let's me down. Amazing performance by
Sir Stephen Hough 
CBSO
Sakari Oramo


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, for this month it is Schumann Violin Sonata no 3. Such a beautiful work and even more so because it is performed on a cello.
Using the recording by Steven Isserlis who also arranged it for cello and Denes Varjon


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Decided on a symphony for this months focus. 
Mozart no 38 (Prague).
Don't know this one very well but decided to delve further.
Using a lovely recording by ASMF Orchestra and Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Good thread. I also do the 'focus' thing and recently I've been going through for a concentrated listen to the three symphonies of Alan Rawsthorne. I stuck with his first symphony (1950) for just over a month among the rotation. A good, solid and enjoyable symphony which however sometimes has the feel of film music from the same period. He did actually write music for films in that period. 

I'm on his second now (1958). Separated from the first by 8 years. It has a more distinctive voice.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My focus for the past few months has been *Liszt.* I've been taking time to read a book on him and repeatedly listen to the handful of discs I've got of his music. I've just done the first of what will be a few posts at his guestbook page. I covered the _Piano Concerto #2_ and _Totentanz_. In future posts I aim to cover some of his solo piano music as well as the Faust symphony.









Franz Liszt


Yes, never knew he met Beethoven and studied w Salieri The authoritative biography by Alan Walker mentions a possible meeting with Beethoven when Liszt was still a child but the author says there is no known way to prove that it happened - and that it probably didn't!!




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Judith said:


> Decided on a symphony for this months focus.
> Mozart no 38 (Prague).
> Don't know this one very well but decided to delve further.
> Using a lovely recording by ASMF Orchestra and Sir Neville Marriner


Great choice, Judith, I've loved this composition since I was a teenager 50 years ago. Just listening to the first movement of Mozart's Prague Symphony on YT played by the Frankfurt SO/ Phillippe Herreweghe (2021) has put me back in the mood for this "Symphony of Syncopations" again. Please excuse me for a little music theory here. One can use standard descriptors like counterpoint, articulation, energy, but more is needed. At the opening the repeated notes in the violins (syncopated a the eighth-note level) are repeatedly "pushed at" by a lower motif in thirds (syncopated at the quarter-note level). All of this syncopation is remarkable -- "fascinatin' rhythm." From there it's away to the races with Mozart, and more off-the-beat stuff like biting accented figures in the strings and long chains of suspended notes in the wind choir. Just when it all seems a bit much he wraps things up with sophisticated cadential passages. That's it for theory. Although it is not one of the famous final three Mozart symphonies -- Nos. 39, 40, and 41 -- it is innovative in the area of rhythm and illustrates the complete mastery of the composer's late style. On to the remaining movements ...


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

The second movement of the Prague Symphony cleverly suggests (to me) a Mozart opera where the characters are tiptoeing around while other things interrupt our attention. The great Finale was disappointing because Herreweghe's tempo was hurried. This ace orchestra can play it that way, but should it? There was no charm in the second theme and other significant moments became routine. Judith, I'll have to listen to the first movement again in the light of these observations ("away-to-the-races" indeed), and also to the Academy of St. Martin's-in-the-Fields recording that you say is lovely. Love is what Mozart needs.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Listened to something different today. Brahms violin Sonata in D major op 78 transcribed for viola by Csaba Erdelyi beautifully performed by Roberto Diaz and Jeremy Denk on the Naxos label. Decided to make it this months focus.
Feel that the final movement reminds me of piano trio op 8.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Well because Schubert doesn't seem to get a lot of love from me (unwittingly, of course), I decided that he would be this months focus in the form of "Arpeggione Sonata in A minor". It is a beautiful work and using a lovely performance by Steven Isserlis and Denes Varjon


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't know this work, though I've heard of it plenty of times. I'll listen as well.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

For me, this month has unwittingly become a focus on the Mozart piano concertos, particularly the last ten or so. Some performances I've been enjoying recently are:

Barenboim/Berlin Philharmonic, Teldec, 1986–1998 or so
Brendel, Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Philips, 1970–1984
Gulda, Abbado/Vienna Philharmonic, Deutsche Grammophon, 1974–1975 (KV 466, 467, 503, 595)
Serkin, Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra, Deutsche Grammophon, 1981–1986 (incomplete cycle)
I have a few more on the back burner. I loved Anda's cycle when I first heard it but it's been a while. Schiff (with Vegh conducting) was different, and I love his Bach, but I don't remember much about his Mozart. Other well-known cycles I'll try at some point are Barenboim/English Chamber Orchestra, Ashkenazy, Perahia, and Uchida/Tate. I've got Brendel/Marriner on right now. Buchbinder also looked interesting. (I don't thing there's anything too special about a cycle, since I don't listen much to the earlier works, but it is a convenient way to package and sell recordings.) I was reared on Szell's recordings, and I've been avoiding them recently, not out of caution or distaste but out of a curiosity to hear different interpretations. Serkin/Abbado, for instance, is much mellower than Serkin/Szell in the same repertoire. There are also some outstanding individual performances, such as Curzon's recordings with various conductors, which I should also revisit. So it's a field crowded with high-quality players. Something about these works seem to tickle me, in that I keep coming back. They are unique works; Beethoven's piano concertos are fantastic and at least as approachable as Mozart's, but on inspection, the two groups are very different. It's also a lot of fun trying to figure out what a performer is trying to get at in a performance.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

To start the year, staying focused with Schubert for the beautiful A minor D784 piano sonata. Thought to be composed when discovered he was very ill.
Lovely recording by Stephen Hough 

Happy New Year to all of you.


----------

